# Topics > AI in car and transport > Taxi >  DRIVEN, fleet of driverless vehicles, Oxford, England, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - drivenby.ai

youtube.com/@driven8637

facebook.com/drivenbyai

twitter.com/DrivenbyAI

instagram.com/drivenbyai

DRIVEN is a groundbreaking £12.6m project led by Oxbotica, funded by Innovate UK & industry, with 6 driverless cars journeying between Oxford + London in 2019

----------


## Airicist

Evolution of the UK's first autonomous fleet: From closed roads to Oxford

Published on Sep 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous vehicles interacting for the first time

Published on Apr 20, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Autonomous taxis have made their driverless debut in London"
Are the days of London's black cab drivers numbered?

by James Allen
October 8, 2019

----------

